# Do you have any Japanese courses taught in Japanese?



## shapirog

こんいちは、

「Do you have any Japanese courses taught in Japanese?」は日本語で何ですか？

My try:
日本語で教えられて日本語の授業がありますか。

よろしくお願いします


----------



## Aethersong

I believe the 「教えられて日本語の授業」part of your translation should be changed to 「教えられた日本語の授業」.The verb is modifying a noun show so it should be in the past short form. The て form doesn't seem right there.

Though, beyond that, I personally am not 100% sure if 「教えられた」is the correct translation for "taught" in your sentence.

I believe one of these following sentences are correct, but would someone be able to explain the nuances between them?

日本語で教えた日本語の授業がありますか。

日本語で教えられた日本語の授業がありますか。

日本語で教わった日本語の授業がありますか。


----------



## almostfreebird

shapirog said:


> My try:
> 日本語で教えられて日本語の授業がありますか。



Almost!

”日本語で教えられている日本語の授業がありますか。” is OK but sounds a little redundant.

Other options:

”日本語で教えている日本語の授業（が）ありますか。”　　You can omit "が".

”日本語で教えている日本語コース（が）ありますか。”

"日本語での日本語の授業（が）ありますか。"

"日本語での日本語コース（が）ありますか。"


----------



## Joyman

shapirog said:


> こんいちは、
> 
> 「Do you have any Japanese courses taught in Japanese?」は日本語で何ですか？
> 
> My try:
> 日本語で教えられて日本語の授業がありますか。
> 
> よろしくお願いします



国語の授業はありますか。


----------



## almostfreebird

Note:

*こくご【国語】* means ”the language of your country”.

"日本語の授業"　is one thing, and  "国語の授業" is another.


----------



## Joyman

http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=%E5%9B%BD%E8%AA%9E&dtype=3&dname=2na&stype=0&pagenum=1&index=01481300
*こくご【国語】*


*1* 〔日本語〕Japanese; the Japanese language
*国語の教科書*
a _Japanese_ reader
*国語の先生*
a teacher of _Japanese_／a _Japanese-language_ teacher
*
2* 〔国の言語〕the language of the [_one's_] country

xxx
/////////////////

「国語」　is not only indicating "national language" but also indicating "Japanese language" specifically.

If a Japanese course is taught in English, it is not called 国語. It is called 日本語.
We can call 国語の授業　only when Japanese language is taught in Japanese.

国語の授業　is the perfect translation, I think.


----------



## almostfreebird

In Japan, they have "Japanese class"(国語の授業) in high schools and elementary schools, which is taught in Japanese of course.

国語 means "national language", and the national language of Japan is Japanese, therefore "国語" means Japanese(日本語) too.

There're "Japanese courses"(日本語コース or 日本語の授業) for JSL(Japanese-as-a-second-language) students in colleges and language schools, some of them teach only in Japanese, some in English and Japanese.

"国語の授業はありますか" generally means "Do you have Japanese class?"
It could mean "Do you have national language class?" too depending on context, but highly improbable.


----------



## Quequeda

日本語で教えている日本語の授業はありますか？
sounds clear and unequivocal to me.


----------



## shapirog

Thanks everyone!  Is there a reason for using 教えている as opposed to the passive voice 教えられている ?


----------



## Quequeda

I think there is some tendency to avoid the passive voice in Japanese because they make sentences longer and clumsy to pronounce.

「日本語で教えられている日本語の授業はありますか？」
is understood perfectly and sounds very correct, text-book style.
But in this sentence there are sounds(られ） which can be abbreviated and still mean the same thing, 
so they are usually abbreviated in conversation.
In the sentence「日本語で教えている授業...」, the subject (the teacher　先生が)is omitted because it is very clear:
he/she who teaches is always the teacher! 

So the two sentences are expressed in two different voices, but in meaning they will be considered as saying the same thing, 
and the simpler sentence is generally chosen in conversation.

I've come up with another good choice:
「先生が日本語で教えている（日本語の）授業はありますか？」


----------

